# Varnish Roan Examples



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

You asked how much a Varnish Roan Appaloosa can change each year I feel my Buttercup can show you very well 

Buttercup at a few days of age:

















About a Month I think:

















About 4-5 months:









About 6 monthes and spots!!









Early this spring:









Now we're shedding:









Bit more shedding:

















Now:


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW! That happened FAST! In the first several photos, there was no change, but bam all of a sudden! Thank you for the example!

Here's mine....


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow what a difference!! It's amazing how much horses can change in such a short amount of time.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww soo cute. Wow that's interesting, very cool!


----------

